# Now bindings. Snow get stuck under?



## Mike E (Mar 10, 2013)

only complaint about my IPO's are the straps, which look like they get better each year or you can trade them out with whatever you like. Snow isn't an issue but you won't notice the kingpin on a powder day. The feeling I've had is that a properly fitted boot on a hard surface rebounds and links turns more smoothly. 
Not sure about fatigue, but since the foot pad is almost a 1/2" of foam I suppose it can be argued. It definitely helps dampening.

With all that said, I'm looking forward to riding a set of NOW carbon drives this season.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope, no snow getting under them issues with mine. I'll agree that the straps are just okay. The toe cap is fine, but the ankle strap could definitely be a little wider and plushier. Then again, I'm spoiled from riding a ton of Flux.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Good review here!!!!!

Now IPO Bindings Review | Boardworld | Snowboarding, Skateboarding, Surfing, Store, Forums


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Good review here!!!!!
> 
> Now IPO Bindings Review | Boardworld | Snowboarding, Skateboarding, Surfing, Store, Forums


I really like my Now bindings, but that was more of a sales pitch than a "review". Always be wary of any "review" that comes from a retailer and includes a link to where you can buy the item from that retailer.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Nope, no snow getting under them issues with mine. I'll agree that the straps are just okay. The toe cap is fine, but the ankle strap could definitely be a little wider and plushier.


Totally agree with this.
I may swap out the straps from the first year IPOs I have for newer ones or another brand's, but otherwise, very happy with the Nows.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I really like my Now bindings, but that was more of a sales pitch than a "review". Always be wary of any "review" that comes from a retailer and includes a link to where you can buy the item from that retailer.


I normally do, but the guy that wrote it is my mate!!!!!

And I know for a fact that his addiction to NOW is real!!!!! 

He used to ride (and swear by) Cartel's as his go to binding, used to ride FLUX (which he also sells), but his current love affair is with the pivoting plastic!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Totally agree with this.
> I may swap out the straps from the first year IPOs I have for newer ones or another brand's, but otherwise, very happy with the Nows.


Yeah, I might go that route too. A buddy of mine is riding on my old Flux Titans right now and is looking to buy new bindings. Once he does, those Nows are probably going to end up wearing those Titan ankle straps.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Snow does not get stuck underneath.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

So switchback straps work with no mods needed for season one of nows, for drive or the new selects you need to use Burton or another screw in version of the straps. This year's select straps seem awesome though....granted i haven't ridden in them yet but the construction seems solid


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, I might go that route too. A buddy of mine is riding on my old Flux Titans right now and is looking to buy new bindings. Once he does, those Nows are probably going to end up wearing those Titan ankle straps.


have you tried fitting Flux straps on the NOW? i've been considering a pair of NOW IPO and would love to throw my TT30 straps on it.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ju87 said:


> have you tried fitting Flux straps on the NOW? i've been considering a pair of NOW IPO and would love to throw my TT30 straps on it.


Just pulled my Now IPO and Flux DS out of the garage to check. Out of the box, no. But, with a little work, yes. The Flux ankle strap has a raised ring around the mounting hole. If you take a razor or sharp knife and trim that thing down, it'll work. Out of the box, the strap is a little too thick. Definitely doable.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Just pulled my Now IPO and Flux DS out of the garage to check. Out of the box, no. But, with a little work, yes. The Flux ankle strap has a raised ring around the mounting hole. If you take a razor or sharp knife and trim that thing down, it'll work. Out of the box, the strap is a little too thick. Definitely doable.


awesome, thanks !


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

hey dude you're welcome to give my '12 vita straps a try on those nows. its a pretty deeluxe strap.

i just scored a new pair off whiskey.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hell yeah, I'd do that! I was just gonna try to buy a pair from Flux.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

I lost a toe strap on the gondola on my drives. Rode lift to bottom and got some random strap from a liftee. It worked fine and u rode back up and actually found my original strap at the top of the lift so I switched it back out. I don't know what the other strap came from as I gave it back. Additionally I too can confirm there is zero issue with snow packing in there.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

OP: I've never noticed that being an issue, but then again the kingpin system works for seamlessly that, after you get used to it, you really no longer notice it. Like someone else said though, you definitely wouldn't notice it on a deep powder day anyways, so even if snow did get stuck in there, you'd never know it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> Checking out these now bindings. I see that they are getting more popular.
> 
> Does snow get stuck under them and kill the pivot? This basically killing the point of the kingpin.
> 
> Also. Do they actually work? Reduce fatigue transfer more power to edges?


1. Snow does not get stuck in there. I've ridden slush, ice, pow, wet pow...... you name it. No snow between the bushings and board.

2. Yes they work. I mean..... they serve their function pretty well as bindings. The Drive has very nice straps.

3. Reduce fatigue? Not really. Just the same as all others. In fact, i prefer canted footbeds to reduce knee fatigue and for ollie power. 

4. Transfer more power to the edges? yes. This is to me their best feature, your edges get planted; but at the same time you can also play the board under you with your ankles.

The rundown.... I like NOW for freeriding and carving. Prefer canted footbeds for comfort and freestyle.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

No snow gets under. Hub liked the riding feel/performance of his Drive a lot! But the ratchets were a huge problems. He had to replace a ratchet every other 10days and gave it up now after a season and bought other bindings.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

F1EA I just have the drives, and I do like the straps.I'm tempted to get done selects too,but to be honest firm appearances only I liked the look of the drive ankle strap over the selects. Do you have an idea how the selects ankle strap compares to that of the drive? Like I said based on looks I thought the select looked less supportive and more flimsy


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Neni thanks for reminding me.the only problem I've actually had was with one ratchet breaking and also chewing up a ladder strap easily. I chalked it up to trying to crank them too tight.they sent me 2 new ratchets and new ladder straps.no problems yet but now I'm leery of the ratchet and keep an eye on it. The ratchet should be able to withstand allot of use


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hmm my ratchets haven't broken. No issues at all. A few knicks and knacks from hitting stuff, but nothing broken. Sometimes my ladders will skip but only when there's snow caught between the strap teeth and the ratchets. Happens to me on all bindings.

I havent ridden the Selects, but ridden the IPOs. The ankle strap in the Drive defintely feels more supportive, and despite not being really plush, it is super comfortable (the Drive's). Lots of people say the Selects is more comfortable so it probably is. But the Drives are comfortable enough to me.

Also, Select have a softer and shorter highback and a nylon ring so they must be more forgiving/comfortable-feeling. That Drive highback is tall and kinda stiff. The select ankle strap is indeed very light and feels filmsy, but it is defintely durable. Almost all their 2016 bindings will have that material so it must have worked for them.

All next yr's NOW will have new ratchets too; and the Drive will have an ankle strap of the same material as Select but with the Drive's shape. So those should be nice improvements.

If the Drive had canted footbeds i'd put those on every board and just play with the bushings, fwd lean and ankle strap position to customize.

For pure performance, i really like the Drive. For comfort... Genesis, hands down.


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks.yeah I really like the drive and probably will just stick with the one binding for next year.but in trying to justify buying more gear. Lol


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> No snow gets under. Hub liked the riding feel/performance of his Drive a lot! But the ratchets were a huge problems. He had to replace a ratchet every other 10days and gave it up now after a season and bought other bindings.


They're changing the ratchets/buckles for next yr. Send them an email to get yours upgraded. If it doesnt work, let me know, once the new ones are available i could probably grab a couple from a shop here and mail em to you.

The shop where i tune my board is going to change them for free on my next tune. I could prob ask them for a spare set.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot, sweet of you! Gonna write to the regional customer service. Hub will be delighted


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Thanks a lot, sweet of you! Gonna write to the regional customer service. Hub will be delighted


Yeah, you'll prob get a spare set through their CS. Just explain the situation. But if not, let me know, it's no problem. 



Trabi75 said:


> Thanks.yeah I really like the drive and probably will just stick with the one binding for next year.but in trying to justify buying more gear. Lol


hahaha
Well, just for the sake of having all the interchangeable parts between the Drive and Select..... would be sweet. But I kinda want canted footbeds... who knows, maybe i'll just DIY some canting on the Selects. Should be easy: $10 yoga mat or something like that, cut to shape, sand/grind to angle, contact cement = Done.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

If you're that set on it, I would do that for sure. Match the density with a similar foam, pretty much seamless after that.

I'm in the fatigue reducing camp. Likely it's a result of the dampening the bushings/ring provides. I noticed from one year riding Malavitas to getting the Drives at the start of last season, I felt a difference for sure in how my knees would feel riding after the typical long hard week at work. The need for Advil every now and then was almost gone.

Their customer service is great, though. Prime example of a "core company", proud to have them as a locals. Good to see them blowing up in the past two years.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah DIY canting should be easy.

About fatigue... I think it's more related to your general shape. I can definitely do longer days now compared to early season and even last yr.

Also a good breakfast and staying hydrated work. But my knees when riding canted vs non-canted definitely feel it... I'm old and have an already messed-up knee though.

NOW really took off! They're pretty much sold out everywere around here. It was really cool seeing JF (the founder/inventor dude) hitting Whis on opening day, stoked like the rest of us


----------



## Trabi75 (Dec 12, 2014)

Now was great to me. Their customer service I feel is off the charts. They were always quick to answer my questions no matter how trivial they were and even sent me a pair of medium ankle straps, when I enquired as to whether they would make a difference because my 10.5 boot was pretty close to the tightest setting in the large binding. They totally won me over with their service,not to mention the binding was exactly what I wanted and hoped it would be


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've since sold my Nows, but I did break a ratchet and will say that their customer service was great. Sent email about broken ratchet, received two ratchets, two ladders, and a bunch of stickers shortly after.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Love my Drive's (last year's) and I've never had any trouble with the ratchets.

I lost one of the screws for the toe strap on the lift and they sent me a whole bag of extra / replacement parts. 

I have them on my Flagship right now and they pair really well with it, but I'm curious to play around with them on less of a plank and with different bushings


----------

